# need a digi cam : URGENT



## dmanojkmr (May 19, 2011)

I need one of the best digi cam ranging around Rs.14 k 

please reply me as fast as u can...


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2011)

canon SX130IS
*www.smartshoppers.in/published/publicdata/SSLIVESSLIVE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/SX130_L_thm.jpg

Sony H70
*www.smartshoppers.in/published/publicdata/SSLIVESSLIVE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/H70_L_thm.jpg

no questions asked..


----------

